

The most underrated threats to modern society - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-most-underrated-threat-to-modern-society

======
jacques_chester
I'm not too fussed about peak oil causing a sudden unavailability of
petrochemical products, for the reason that coal can be cracked down to oil.
And there's a lot of coal left. And if we run out of coal, wood can be cracked
down to oil. And we've got a grip on this tree-growing business.

~~~
kristianp
Not to mention the huge amounts of LNG capacity that's coming online around
the world.

~~~
mrgordon
Only if you don't mind that drilling for Marcellus Shale is destroying our
aquifers and covering America in endocrine disruptors, carcinogens, and
radioactive compounds :(

Here are some reports from affected landowners collected as part of a MIT
research project: <http://wellwatch.org/wiki/ComplaintsAndNotes>

Also see the recent study from Ithaca about natural gas being worse for
emissions than coal while having more of the bad effects up front.

